# Looking for some Opinions - Delta 20" Vertical Bandsaw Value



## jumbojohnny (Jun 18, 2014)

I went to look at this machine briefly today, it is very clean & it runs great (sorry no pictures). The seller is only taking offers...he will not disclose a price at all. I have no idea what to offer for this machine - what would a good condition vintage machine be worth? I checked google for any sales and found little. So I turn to the braintrust that is Wood Barter.

I go back tomorrow to test the machine with a log that I have...to be sure that it can handle the work I need done :) I will try to get some pictures then. If the machine works well, I am going to start my offer at$250 and see if he bites. 

Keep in mind that I can buy a brand new machine for $400-600.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 18, 2014)

That would probably be an OK number to start negotiations at but if it goes that cheap I'd take it and run, the 14" vintage rockwell/delta saws seem to sell in the 300-400 range regularly around the midwest if there are no issues. A new machine in the 400-600 range, my only question would be whose machine for that price? for a big vintage 20 inch saw in good shape I'd think 400-600 wouldn't be a bad price at all, also to consider, what HP is the vintage saw and would you get the same power and same quality going new in that price range? Also if there are blades, fence accessories, etc with it those could be worth something as well.. Just my opinion FWIW....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 18, 2014)

Also- I took a look around the country on several used equipment sites and the Delta 20 inchers seem to sell anywhere between 900 and 3,000 depending on model, age and condition.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a 20" 1951 rockwell- I bought it totally rebuild 12 years ago- I have done nothing but use it. 7' tall 650 lbs- not a whimpy saw. 13" + resaw capability and the power to use all of it. I bought it from a guy that paid 800- rebuilt everything -invested a bunch of time money and decided woodworking was sorta messy. I paid $800 and feel it was a bargain. If it is in good shape Somebody should call the cops if you steal it for $250. Picture is not my saw but the same- it was for sale for $400 also it is a bit newer because of the delta branding. Exact same saw though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2014)

PS be careful that log does not spin on you- ask @NYWoodturner what happens. Also 400-600 new saw is no way equivalent to this saw- it is a beast- cut anything you feed it and NEVER bog down. DUST collection sucks!! If you want more info or pics just ask.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2014)

jumbojohnny said:


> Keep in mind that I can buy a brand new machine for $400-600.



You can't buy a new machine for that amount that would come close to an older 20" Delta. What model/year is the used one you're looking at? $250 is too low of an offer unless the guy has no clue what it's worth. If you can get it for that great but I bet he knows better since he is accepting offers. I have early 70s 20" Rockwell/Delta that I paid $550 or $600 cannot exactly remember but I feel that I got a steal. It's a beast.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jun 21, 2014)

Any updates?
Just wondered how it worked out.


Dave


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 21, 2014)

jumbojohnny said:


> I went to look at this machine briefly today, it is very clean & it runs great (sorry no pictures). The seller is only taking offers...he will not disclose a price at all. I have no idea what to offer for this machine - what would a good condition vintage machine be worth? I checked google for any sales and found little. So I turn to the braintrust that is Wood Barter.
> 
> I go back tomorrow to test the machine with a log that I have...to be sure that it can handle the work I need done :) I will try to get some pictures then. If the machine works well, I am going to start my offer at$250 and see if he bites.
> 
> Keep in mind that I can buy a brand new machine for $400-600.


Would you be willing to share where you could get a new 20" band saw for 600 bucks? I have never seen any saw that big that cheap new.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Jun 21, 2014)

I did not intend to imply that I could buy a brand new 20" saw - but rather a saw that would still suit my needs. 

I was supposed to meet the guy today, but that did not happen. Maybe tomorrow?... Still unsure of an offer, but I really appreciate all of the input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 21, 2014)

jumbojohnny said:


> I did not intend to imply that I could buy a brand new 20" saw - but rather a saw that would still suit my needs.
> 
> I was supposed to meet the guy today, but that did not happen. Maybe tomorrow?... Still unsure of an offer, but I really appreciate all of the input.


Ok I see now. For what is worth I paid 1100 for an 18" delta a few years ago. I have the model they discontinued when they introduced the new one. Mine was brand new with no dust. The guy I bought mine from bought a bunch of new tools then was diagnosed with a lung condition that forced him to give up woodworking before he could ever use it. It had sat a while and the tires were dry rotted but not a spec of dust on the machine.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Aug 8, 2014)

I did not get the Delta. I am still in need of cutting a massive mound of walnut and burls that I have collected over the last few months. Now a coworker is telling that he piles the "Warts" from the trees he gets to cut for firewood - maybe a dozen or so and they are mine for the taking if I want them.... Ofcourse I want them.

Being that funds are getting tight for a bit, I was thinking of getting the Craftsman 14" saw. I can at least start cutting some blanks, sell some wood, and bank some funds for a better machine in the coming future. Any recommendations on a blade for ripping and resaw?


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 8, 2014)

jumbojohnny said:


> I did not get the Delta. I am still in need of cutting a massive mound of walnut and burls that I have collected over the last few months. Now a coworker is telling that he piles the "Warts" from the trees he gets to cut for firewood - maybe a dozen or so and they are mine for the taking if I want them.... Ofcourse I want them.
> 
> Being that funds are getting tight for a bit, I was thinking of getting the Craftsman 14" saw. I can at least start cutting some blanks, sell some wood, and bank some funds for a better machine in the coming future. Any recommendations on a blade for ripping and resaw?




If you are doing just rip and resaw, use the widest blade your saw can take, seems to help with straighter cuts. I have a 3-4 tooth blade I use, was about 50.00 but has lasted forever.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2014)

http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/4573179268.html

That's the same one I have...great price, great saw....


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice delta....

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/tls/4601292149.html

another one...

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/tls/4583249379.html


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 8, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice delta....
> 
> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/tls/4601292149.html




That Delta is a 14 incher from what I see and not a 20 but pretty similar to the one I have and a decent price, Also appears to have the riser block already installed to increase resaw capacity. If it was close to me I'd be all over that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2014)

Or for a few bucks more you could get a brand new grizz and parts would be easier to get. Nothing against the older delta saws, I have one and I like it and it works well. Just giving something to think about. The only thing that I do not like about those 2 deltas is the flimsy stands, they would need to be re enforced, but that's not a big deal either. Around here those saws go for $350 to $450, if they are in good shape with the riser block they go fast.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2014)

That first link is for a Grizzly G0555 Bandsaw for only $350!

I have the same one. I love it. It cut anything I put in front of it....and $350 is a steal!!!

It was posted 23 days ago and updated 11 days ago....
Offer em $300 cash....


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2014)

You can always come up for some beers cut em up here. 





jumbojohnny said:


> I did not get the Delta. I am still in need of cutting a massive mound of walnut and burls that I have collected over the last few months. Now a coworker is telling that he piles the "Warts" from the trees he gets to cut for firewood - maybe a dozen or so and they are mine for the taking if I want them.... Ofcourse I want them.
> 
> Being that funds are getting tight for a bit, I was thinking of getting the Craftsman 14" saw. I can at least start cutting some blanks, sell some wood, and bank some funds for a better machine in the coming future. Any recommendations on a blade for ripping and resaw?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jumbojohnny (Aug 10, 2014)

I have way to much to haul up in my Subaru. I always appreciate the offer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

